

Dieter Rams , the German industrial designer who inspired Apple - aditiyaa1
http://designtaxi.com/news/34863/Dieter-Rams-Talks-Up-Apple-Jony-Ive-Laments-Devaluing-of-Design/

======
msy
If you like his stuff take a look at Vitsoe.com, it's the shelving system he
developed. Beautiful, functional, designed to last forever. Amazing example of
what industrial design can be. The philosophy of the product permeates
everything the company does, it's quite something.

------
jamesbritt
Oh, very much so.

[http://gizmodo.com/343641/1960s-braun-products-hold-the-
secr...](http://gizmodo.com/343641/1960s-braun-products-hold-the-secrets-to-
apples-future)

